# Made it to the big room



## dscl (Aug 3, 2012)

Have not posted in months so figured and update was in order. For those who want to see my old thread it's here:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/70832-what-do.html#post1589619

Divorce was finalized on 7/1/13. 

I went back home with D8 for a forth of July vacation (13hrs in a car with a D8!!)

Anyway... I was driving around on the morning of 7/2 and while at a light I checked the court house webpage and found out I was divorced since the prior day, kinda of strange had no feeling of joy just more of a "huh, guess I'm single now" 

Since then life has moved on, Ex is still seeing herself as the victim and that I'm out to get her. I ignore her in anything that does not involved my D8.

Me and my lady friend are doing good, she even helped me at xmas with shopping for D8.

On a bad note.... Ex did not pay the half of the debt she owed, all the debt was in my name and I had to file for bankruptcy, I could had fought the ex in court, but at the end of the day it would have been more legal fees that I could not afford. Sucks to take the hit, but I'm sure I'll climb out of it and have a clean start.

Life is not great but it is good and getting better.


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

dscl said:


> Have not posted in months so figured and update was in order. For those who want to see my old thread it's here:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-through-divorce-separation/70832-what-do.html#post1589619
> 
> ...


Wasn't the debt in the divorce agreement? Great that things are looking up good luck to you.


----------

